# Drawing program



## cgh40 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi , Can anyone recommend a simple Drawing program for built-ins like this one, it doesn't have to be 3d like Google's Sketchup thanks in advance.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i would reccomend sketchup. i know you said you don't need the 3d software, but i'd still reccomend it. it's a great program and fairly easy to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Sketchup works just fine for 2D


----------



## Vivike (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum... I want to know...!! That what is this forum all about... Can we talk on the existing forum ... What is the discussion that can begone on here...!!


----------



## reelfishin (Mar 29, 2011)

I have tried sketch up and I find it to be rathar time consuming in the learning mode. I have not been able to draw anything and have the size that I want on it. I guess I have not gotten the hang of it and it is holding up my wood projects.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

jigman said:


> I have tried sketch up and I find it to be rathar time consuming in the learning mode. I have not been able to draw anything and have the size that I want on it. I guess I have not gotten the hang of it and it is holding up my wood projects.


You'll find most design programs will present the same problem, initially. There's always a learning curve. The question is how much you want to pay for it.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Keep up your efforts with learning Sketchup. It's a cake walk compared to many CAD type programs. I've completely dropped AutoCAD now and exclusively use Sketchup. I was an AutoCAD user for better than 20 years. I think I started on version 7 in the mid to late 80's. Once you have some skills in Sketchup, you'll be glad you invested the time.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love AutoCAD but it's expensive. Luckily I got the 2007 version for $30 overseas. I can't seem to get the hang of Sketchup.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

doug1980 said:


> I love AutoCAD but it's expensive. Luckily I got the 2007 version for $30 overseas. I can't seem to get the hang of Sketchup.


 
I would almost guarantee that's counterfeit. Did you register it successfully.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sure did. Works like a charm


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I like autodesk products. It helps that is what I use in the classroom. I still like to sketch things out on graph paper first(old habits never die).


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Woodmaster123 said:


> I like autodesk products. It helps that is what I use in the classroom. I still like to sketch things out on graph paper first(old habits never die).


 
I love it too. It's a fantastic application. I just find Sketchup so much quicker.


----------



## reelfishin (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree, I will not be giving up on it. Reason, there is a lot more help out there now than when I first tried it. I will take the approach that some one posted. One step at a time. I believe that will work. Oh, would it be better to learn the 2D first?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Chiefwoodworker has some good Sketch Up video tutorials here... http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm :smile:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

These were both done with SketchUp. It will take you some work to get this good, but as you can plainly see, it is doable.


----------



## cgh40 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I will give sketchUp a try Willie T sold me! LOL


----------



## rfmodeler (Mar 14, 2011)

If you are a student you can get the latest version of autocad for free. You have to join the autodesk student community. The new versions are kind of resource hogs, but they're better than nothing. Plus autocad is pretty much the standard.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Chiefwoodworker has some good Sketch Up video tutorials here... http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm :smile:


This is probably some of the best advice you will find.
Tutorials are the ONLY way to go for learning SU, and Joe's are among the best.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

jigman said:


> I have tried sketch up and I find it to be rathar time consuming in the learning mode. I have not been able to draw anything and have the size that I want on it. I guess I have not gotten the hang of it and it is holding up my wood projects.


 
sketchup is a PITA


----------



## rfmodeler (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought I would share some additional info about the convenience of autocad. Autocad has a lite version called autocad ws that you can use in google chrome, iphone, ipad, android phone and android tablets. Basically you can edit your drawing files that you store online using their storage or it even links with other cloud storage services like dropbox. You can also share these files through autocad ws with friends. I believe that the web page is: www.autocadws.com


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

Try this: http://www.plm.automation.siemens.com/en_us/products/velocity/solidedge/free2d/index.shtml

Solid Edge is a free, powerful, easy-to-use 2D CAD program. I use it for all of my home machine shop projects. Way easier to use than AutoCAD and the drawings can be saved in .dxf files that your local print shop can work with (handy for big drawings).

The first time I used Solid Edge, I laid out a complex machine assembly in about two hours without hitting the help button once.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought that I would mention that Draftsight is a completely free AutoCAD look-alike that is distributed by Solidworks. Most of the command prompts that work in AutoCAD also work in Draftsight. 

One other thing I like about Draftsight is that it opens almost all DXF versions while AutoCAD doesn't let you open up DXFs made in newer versions of AutoCAD (surprise, they want you to upgrade). 

There is no dollar cost of this program, but they do want you to register with a valid email, but I have a spam email account that I use for stuff like this so my main email doesn't get cluttered up.

http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/

You can also watch Draftsight tutorials on Youtube if you are unfamiliar with AutoCAD:

http://youtu.be/RJ8ClNwHK3Q


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Having been a long time user of several CAD programs (from AutoCAD thru Unigraphics and CATIA) and initially learning on paper and vellum, I found a neat program called Alibre a few years back. It is a 3D program, but since that's what I've been doing the most, I find it to be far superior to 2D drafting. Lat year I designed a pergola in full 3D and then made construction drawings. They used to have a free version, but now only have paid versions. however, their "Personal Edition" is only $99 (thru the end of April it seems) and is really quite powerful. I honestly haven't put much time into Sketchup and the little bit that I have I found it to be hard to work with (probably just me). Alibre also has an active forum. Anyway, just throwing out another option for you.

Website: http://www.alibre.com/

Forum: http://forum.alibre.com/


----------



## rfmodeler (Mar 14, 2011)

Draftsight seems like a great choice for me as a casual user. Hopefully it's fully compatible with AutoCAD WS. I really like being able to edit and view drawings on the go. The sharing feature might get some use too. Thanks for the info. I'll probably download it (Draftsight) this weekend.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

doug1980 said:


> I love AutoCAD but it's expensive. Luckily I got the 2007 version for $30 overseas. I can't seem to get the hang of Sketchup.


We must have swapped places. I moved from Alaska to Indiana in 2008 and can't wait to get back to AK.

Any software is just a matter of commiting to learn it.


----------

